# Internal Limiting Membrane



## coderguy1939 (Mar 3, 2009)

Can 362.56 be used for this diagnosis?

Thanks.


----------



## mad_one80 (Mar 5, 2009)

YES, it can......see this article which clearly states that epiretinal membrane has various synonyms including(but not limited to) macular pucker/internal limiting membrane disease.  All of which warrents the ICD9 code of 362.56

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macular_pucker


----------



## coderguy1939 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you for your response.  Much appreciated.


----------

